# Diablo 3 Reaper Of Souls



## Mauritz (1/9/14)

Hi All,

While its rare that I get a chance to do anything other than vape new mixes  I do a bit of light gaing. Anyone keen on playing some D3 patch 2.1 ?

Would be great see you guys online.

Regards,


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/9/14)

Haven't played in ages...but I'm sure its still installed...somewhere  lol will let you know if I find it


----------



## Mauritz (1/9/14)

Patch 2.1 will blow your mind


----------



## WHeunis (2/9/14)

While I would certainly love to gang up with you fellas, all my game accounts, and I do mean all... are US.

And yes, RMAH is gone so it shouldn't matter that much, but all my characters are still US anyway!
And I am honestly not that much into the whole season's thing...


----------

